# Need new cork for my st croix 8ft rod



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone do that around here? How much$


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How bad is it?*

I've repaired some pretty bad ones. 

There are some butt wraps that are supposed to be pretty good. I saw several at ICAST and handled a rod with one of the wraps. The grip felt fine. Kinda funky looking when you are used to tan cork though.

The biggest problem with the white glue/ground cork repairs is that they sometimes have a rough spot that requires a lot of sanding, re-filling and more sanding. Mine never look new but work fine.

I just did the glue and cork dust repair on a couple of rods that are over 50 years old. I've fished with them a couple of times and they work fine. Look pretty good too.

Dog damage is hard to repair.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Cork rings or tape?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*neither*

How bad is your rod butt? If it is just pitted, I'd grind up some cork. I generally use a wood rasp. Make a thick paste out of Elmer's glue and ground cork. Force the paste into the voids and allow it to dry for at least 24 hours. Sand smooth then, use a soft bristle brush and warm water, make it slick. Allow to dry thoroughly before using.

If the voids are big, cut some pieces of cork and glue them in then, when dry, file them down and go on to finishing up using the method I used above.

Cork rings are expensive.

If your repair looks bad to you you can always add the tape. 

If you choose to go the route of replacing the grip with cork, you will probably have to remove guides. In this case, ask yourself if you really want to do it. You may be able to replace the rod cheaper.


----------

